# Show me your crossbreeds!



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Something I really love about dogs is their huge diversity so I thought a thread was needed to celebrate this. I'm especially fascinated by crossbreeds as they're so quirky and that little bit more unique.

So, without further a due, show me your crosses! (Also, if you know what they're crossed with, what traits do they have from either breed?)

ETA- a couple of recent crosses at the shelter.

Banditt- Patterdale X Staffy (we think!)


Honey- Staffy, sighthound, ridgeback- who knows?!


Pete- Dachshund X Cocker


Sally- Staffy X


Monty- Wolfhound X Husky X Dalmation. Apparently 


Faith- Staffy x Lab


Yes, you know what this means, I'm desperately dog broody. Again. :laugh:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Rottie X
16 weeks old


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok Scooby 15 year old Terrier x. He's stubborn, loud (at times), a bit of a hunter, incredibly loyal but can be bitey.










Bandit 2 year old Terrier x. Clever, great ratter, cuddly, hilariously cheeky and again very loyal.










Malcolm 2 1/2 year old GSD x (possibly Husky). Very good recall, quick to learn, a dream to train and very responsive to spoken commands. He is they cuddliest dog I've owned, he'd be under my skin if he could.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

another opportunity to post a cute puppy pic 


Teddy - cocker spaniel x poodle.


----------



## jackapoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Our little madam is Jack Russell x Poodle, 1yr 8 months old. everything i expected from the 2 breeds and more :laugh: she is full of character (mischief) very quick to learn, a bit of a handful at times, but can be forgiven it all, when she is, in my opinion, so damn cute.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

jackapoo said:


> Our little madam is Jack Russell x Poodle, 1yr 8 months old. everything i expected from the 2 breeds and more :laugh: she is full of character (mischief) very quick to learn, a bit of a handful at times, but can be forgiven it all, when she is, in my opinion, so damn cute.


Look at that face! :001_wub:

I love the 'scruffy' looking dogs. They just look so full of character!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sidney is actually a cross, he is 7/8 chihuahua and 1/8 yorkie.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

This is Dylis, she is a spaniel x and just over a year old










This is Ricky, he is a Lurcher/staffie x and is three years old


----------



## patterstaffy (Oct 10, 2012)

This is Roxy. She's a staffy x English bulldog.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Pete- Dachshund X Cocker


Awwww, he is the cutest thing ever. :001_wub:


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Mac 18 months lab x springer spaniel.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Honey, my 4 month old rescue pup... absolutely no idea on her breeding (guesses welcome, but I do wonder if there is some dachshund in there) ...


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Schnauzer x wire haired fox terrier 

Pickle


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Blue is a Neapolitan Mastiff x - his mum was full Neo, but dad is anyones guess, we think possibly Great Dane or some other type of Mastiff x, maybe a splattering of Lab in there somewhere - who knows!

He was an abuse case, rescued at seven months old after being found in a garden with his mum - it was thought his ''owners'' had abandoned the property and just left the dogs too. He had an ingrown collar, ulcers on both eyes and was absolutely covered in cigarette burns. His mum sadly had to be put to sleep a few days after arriving at the shelter, she had advanced kidney and liver cancer and was hugely aggressive.

He came to us at about nine months old. It's safe to say he hasn't been an easy dog to own - not surprising really given his start in life - and we've had more than our fair share of ups and downs with him. He'd pee himself if you so much as looked at him and would hit the deck shaking like a leaf if you attempted to stroke him - god forbid there was any talking above a normal quiet tone - he'd take himself off behind the sofa for hours trembling and panting uncontrollably.

He bit my husband for no apparent reason - obviously there was a trigger but to this day we do not know what it was - left him needing twelve stitches. There have been plenty of times when I felt like giving up, wondered what the hell I'd done taking him on. We worked through plenty of blood, sweat and tears and got a somewhat respectable dog out of the other side, and progressed onto passing his Gold KC Good Citizens a couple of years later.

He's a giant dog with the personality to match - stubborn like no other creature I have ever met before in my life - but a complete and utter clown, such a big baby too - real cuddle monster who firmly believes he's not much more than a couple of kilos and can sit quite comfortable in your lap.

He's almost 8 now - virtually unheard of for his breed type - his hip dysplasia is worsening rapidly of late and he has heart disease. Love him to bits.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola is 2 1/2 and is a Shih-Tuz x Jack russell


Apple is 8 1/2 months have a few ideas what breeds she may be but not 100%


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Blue is a Neapolitan Mastiff x - his mum was full Neo, but dad is anyones guess, we think possibly Great Dane or some other type of Mastiff x, maybe a splattering of Lab in there somewhere - who knows!
> 
> He was an abuse case, rescued at seven months old after being found in a garden with his mum - it was thought his ''owners'' had abandoned the property and just left the dogs too. He had an ingrown collar, ulcers on both eyes and was absolutely covered in cigarette burns. His mum sadly had to be put to sleep a few days after arriving at the shelter, she had advanced kidney and liver cancer and was hugely aggressive.
> 
> ...


That made my eyes leak


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

She reminds me of a lakeland terrier so maybe lakeland mix of something?

No crosses owned here although I did have a litter of Alaskan malamute x English springer spaniel that I always like to show off :thumbsup:








Harry (R.I.P)








Rusty








Socks








Mum and several of the pups








Mum-Maya, Pup-Bear (owned by lostbear on here) & Dad-Barney (R.I.P)








Missey








Zeb (also owned by lostbear)

I have 2 families with 2 of my pups, neither of them left with 2 pups but when I had 2 come back, each one adopted one 

Bear and Zeb live together and Rusty and Missey live together.

There was 10 pups, 5 boys and 5 girls, 3 black and whites & 7 live and whites. All the black and whites were girls.

They are almost 5 years old now :yikes:


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Danny, we've just discovered his real dad, turns out he's actually a Patterdale x Poodle.









Pip, Yorkie x Chihuahua









Freddie, JRT x Collie


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Etienne said:


> This is Dylis, she is a spaniel x and just over a year old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I luuuuurve Ricky! :001_tt1:



Reverie said:


> Awwww, he is the cutest thing ever. :001_wub:


He's a cutie, isn't he! So naughty, too, just how I like 'em! 




freckles said:


> Honey, my 4 month old rescue pup... absolutely no idea on her breeding (guesses welcome, but I do wonder if there is some dachshund in there) ...


Oh my!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:



SixStar said:


>


I liked your post for your beautiful boy's pictures and his courage to carry on. What a heartbreaking story  Well done you for persevering with him and making sure he's as happy as possible x


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

1 crossbreed and 2 mongrels here.

Craven - cross between an English and a Welsh Foxhound










Flint - Mongrel possible Foxhound cross.










Bodhi - Mongrel,Romanian rescue dog.


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Chio - cross breed(s) of ? We dont know..:eek6: We have considered Schnauzer, Dandie Dinmont, Bedlington, or he could be some random Canary Breed that we dont know of.

Defo has Terrier Traits, will chase anything from a fly up to a moped. Loves food, he is gobby but great guard dog. Loves to snuggle up to his Mummy and Daddy, very well behaved (most of the time) apart from the gob and the lack of trust in humans (apart from his Mum and Dad)


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

FRODO!!!
He's a lurcher - dad is a border x bearded collie with an extra splash of greyhound and mum is a full greyhound

He's 6 months old this month - _very_ food oriented, will go and go and go if someone even hints theres some fun or running to be had, but lazes around all stretched out the rest of the time! Quick to learn but a bit gobby 

I loves him lots


































and puppy pics too


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> FRODO!!!
> He's a lurcher - dad is a border x bearded collie with an extra splash of greyhound and mum is a full greyhound
> 
> He's 6 months old this month - _very_ food oriented, will go and go and go if someone even hints theres some fun or running to be had, but lazes around all stretched out the rest of the time! Quick to learn but a bit gobby
> ...


From my lurking- and occasional rambles- on Dog Chat, I can honestly say Frodo is a firm favourite of mine :yesnod:

I love scruffy dogs. I love lurchers. I love blue merles. He is perfect! :drool:


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Gelert - GSD x rottie/lab


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

freckles said:


> Honey, my 4 month old rescue pup... absolutely no idea on her breeding (guesses welcome, but I do wonder if there is some dachshund in there) ...


I want one, she is too cute  def terrier something



SixStar said:


> Blue is a Neapolitan Mastiff x - his mum was full Neo, but dad is anyones guess, we think possibly Great Dane or some other type of Mastiff x, maybe a splattering of Lab in there somewhere - who knows!
> 
> He was an abuse case, rescued at seven months old after being found in a garden with his mum - it was thought his ''owners'' had abandoned the property and just left the dogs too. He had an ingrown collar, ulcers on both eyes and was absolutely covered in cigarette burns. His mum sadly had to be put to sleep a few days after arriving at the shelter, she had advanced kidney and liver cancer and was hugely aggressive.
> 
> ...


That is such a lovely story I hope you he is crossed with a long living breed and you have plenty more time with him 

I currently have L'il Ginge aka the ninja, she is a terrier  what sort we dont know, feel free to make guesses, several probably, we think a lakeland type, although as she grew up on a farm she thinks she is a collie x springer x ratbag but she is all terrier really, independent, feisty, noisy, nervous and excitable, loves people and fuss, hates dogs, and anything different really.

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/cuteness%20alert/2012036Small_zps377d23e4.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/HOME%20IS%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20HENHAM/2012-12-08154102Small.jpg.html]

Old boy Rory was a staffy x collie x beautiful boy we miss him every day, eventually,  he was placid and biddable and very, very, docile, everybody loved him and he loved everybody but he had the staffy trait of hated being left, he was an absolute clingon.

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/Rory%20the%20bestest%20boy/2008_0426practice0060Small_zps75b3abb8.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/Rory%20the%20bestest%20boy/P1010563Small_zps98590386.jpg.html]

Family dog the biggest mystery, was Misty, mystery for the name , her origins (my bro swears to this day he picked her up from a couple of tramps on the train to London ) and her breeding. We assumed collie x ???? she looked like a corgi when she sat down, really short front legs. What an obedient dog, but with a strong independent streak, she regularly took herself off for adventures.

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/Rory%20the%20bestest%20boy/MISTY12Small_zps7d9a7f95.jpg.html]


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Sassy springer x collie with possibly something else she is 4 years old now and is the most laid back dog she rarely gets hypo and could sleep for england I love her to bits my heart dog x


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Gorgeous crosses on here

Here's my baba muttley







She's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Bichon.... her mummy was the spaniel and her daddy was the bichon, she has the Spaniel head, face and ears and a few faint apricot patches around her ears and eyes, ginger eyelashes and and a line of ginger patches along her back but she's got the bichon look as well, and her coat is certainly more bichon than spaniel...

I don't know how to describe her personality other than bonkers! Don't know who she got it from, but she's very friendly but a bit timid.

She's 100% perfect in my opinion and 100% nuts, so she fits perfectly in the RV household!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Our Bob, Rottweiler/Husky mix age 5

















Rogue, possible Carpathian/collie/GSD mix age just over 18 months

















Gypsy, small/medium sized possible Carpathian mix, age between 2 & 3


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Freya - my Border Collie mish mash greyhoundy lurchery girlie 










She is mostly BC and shares a lot of characteristics with my friend's BC but her body shape hints towards some sort of sighthound. We've had many people make a guess at what she could be crossed with, everything from Saluki to English Setter to German Shepherd.

We will never know for sure as her mummy was a stray, rescued and brought over to the UK where she gave birth to 13 healthy puppies. The rescue advertised her as Lab cross, which is initially why we applied for her as we obviously already had a Lab - safe to say though since owning Freya I have been bitten by the Border Collie bug


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is Bubba he is 3/4 Pug 1/4 Bischon. He is typical pug really lots of comedy and loves all people. His favorite thing to do is snuggle on the sofa.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

button50 said:


> This is Bubba he is 3/4 Pug 1/4 Bischon. He is typical pug really lots of comedy and loves all people. His favorite thing to do is snuggle on the sofa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my days hes totally gorgeous i need to come pinch him :001_wub:


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

my crosses, Jasper and Taz.

Jasper is a Border Collie x Springer spaniel, He is 15 months old. He's laid back, friendly, intelligent, playful, eager to please and a snugglebum.

Taz is a lakeland x patterdale, He is 14 1/2 years old. He is friendly with everyone, a little grumpy now he's older, stubborn and playful.


And puppy Jasper, my little cutiepie :001_wub:


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> my crosses, Jasper and Taz.
> 
> Jasper is a Border Collie x Springer spaniel, He is 15 months old. He's laid back, friendly, intelligent, playful, eager to please and a snugglebum.
> 
> ...


Silly question - but I've never seen that colour kong before (top pic on right)? Is it one of the puppy ones or is it an imitation-kong?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

LolaBoo said:


> Oh my days hes totally gorgeous i need to come pinch him :001_wub:


Aww thank you he is far too squishy.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Lizz1155 said:


> Silly question - but I've never seen that colour kong before (top pic on right)? Is it one of the puppy ones or is it an imitation-kong?


Its the same shape but just a soft rubber, cheap toy from our local discount store. It had a rope through it, it was an outdoor flingy one we used.


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

There are some gorgeous photos of all these doggies!. 


This is Max.... Aapparently Retriever x Setter, 3 yrs old. From Dogs Trust.

Max has many quirks, odd behaviours etc but he is adorable and eager to learn. He is very tactile and always up for lots of cuddles.
Scared of pretty much everything but we're getting there. :thumbsup:

This is the pic we took the first time we went to meet him at DT, was very thin but putting weight on beautifully now. He's quite camera shy so only usually manage phone pics and they're always so dark, as soon as proper camera comes out, he turns away.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mumtomaddog said:


> There are some gorgeous photos of all these doggies!.
> 
> This is Max.... Aapparently Retriever x Setter, 3 yrs old. From Dogs Trust.
> 
> ...


Wow, he is stunning! His colouring is beautiful and his eyes :001_tt1:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Mumtomaddog said:


> There are some gorgeous photos of all these doggies!.
> 
> This is Max.... Aapparently Retriever x Setter, 3 yrs old. From Dogs Trust.
> 
> ...


I would love to see a picture of him standing... looks like a Golden Retriever to me... the working type are often mistaken for Setter crosses.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bailey West Highland Terrier X Papillon


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Sky..Hes a Sheltie-Pom cross and was an abuse case which we adopted when he was only 1..God love his start in life as he had cigarette burns and brused ribs.He is such a sweetheart but still to this days very nervus around men and anyone with a stick...He loves to cuddle and is so protective...


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Bailey West Highland Terrier X Papillon


I want him!!!


----------



## cainsian (Jan 1, 2013)

Some lovely dogs on here but oh sixstar your blue is just gorgeous, such a sad start and what a long way he has come with you.

Max a Cane Corso cross DDB. Very athletic outdoors, big lazy lump indoors usually found under my feet.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Here are my x breeds ,Jack(little legs) was found dumped in a box aged about 6 wks old , he is now 7 yrs old , 
Charlie is also a x breed he is 3 yrs old he came to me via a rescue aged 13 months old, i am his 4th owner,


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> I luuuuurve Ricky! :001_tt1:


We got him as a puppy at 3 months old JR from a rescue. We don't know how but when he was in the rescue he broke his left rear leg in two places and they amputated the leg. Doesn`t stop him playing /running/play fighting with other dogs


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my goofy crossbreed. He's a greyhound x lab. Super energetic on walks, lazy in the house, best of both IMO . He's a quick learner and very affectionate.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

well you asked for it 

This is Tummel, he's 3 and a ridgeback X rotty/lab  He's lab sized but built like a mix of ridgeback and rotty. He's incredibly smart, loves to learn (but not obediant at all  ) cheeky, funny, a complete mummies boy, he's my world 







sorry for the pic overload, but he's so special


----------



## AOTN1984 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tess is a Boston Terrier-Jack Russell cross. Bit of Tasmanian Devil in there too, me thinks!


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Wow, he is stunning! His colouring is beautiful and his eyes :001_tt1:


Thank you, he is rather striking, thats what everyone says.  He is a little love as well, bless him .



dandogman said:


> I would love to see a picture of him standing... looks like a Golden Retriever to me... the working type are often mistaken for Setter crosses.


Really?.. in all honesty i wouldnt know. Thats what they told me he was, i really have no clue. Can definitely see retriever in him but i'm really not sure about setter 

Unfortunately all the pics i have of him standing arent great and not at all recent. Really will try and get some pics with the camera while he's standing because all the ones i do have pretty much are when he was much thinner, he was just skin and bone when he was in shelters. Max was always a mad leaper~upper, he loves the close contact despite shaking like a leaf. I remember the day we first went to meet him, he came bounding over, eager to greet us as though he knew we were there to see him, but still shook uncontrollably because he was so nervous, poor wee man. He is an adorable natured wee fella though.


----------



## puppymadness (Aug 20, 2009)

http://









http://









http://









Here is Bella she is a 5 year old black lab x gsd. Think she is more lab than gsd personality wise, and even though she is 5 years old she sometimes acts like she is 5 months lol


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai, my American Bulldog x Border collie 








He is essentially a Border collie trapped in an American bulldogs body :lol:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I do so love all these gorgeous crosses, can't beat them.

This is Holly The "You name it it's in there" cross. My pride and joy


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Ziggy, border collie/ Jack Russell cross. Now about 12-13, I've had her 9 years. She'd been knocked about in her previous home and had a big 'thing' about men with sticks, which has started coming back now her sight isn't as good as it was. She got gold good citizen, gold agility warrant and got to grade 6 in agility, with 2 wins at G6 before she started getting arthritic. She was my first dog, and apart from an obsession with football, she was very easy to train and live with.



She's retired from agility now


she lives to play ball


her colours have faded since this picture was taken


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Flynn is a German Wirehaired Pointer x Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer.

I dont know a great deal about SRHP's but have been told that his vocal prowess is courtesy of this breed. I think body shape wise, he also tends to favour the SRHP.

However, nobody ever guesses he is a cross and he has even had his conformation graded 'good' as a GWP!


----------



## ladydog (Feb 24, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Our Bob, Rottweiler/Husky mix age 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Rogue just because he/she reminds me so much of Lady!


----------



## ladydog (Feb 24, 2013)

Lady,as some of you may already know, is a GSDxBC. She is now around 9 and 1/2 years old. 
She is very intelligent (her new trick is to leave the room if I tell her that she smells!). She used to be DA and PA but with a lot of hard work and patience, she is fine now. 
She is a one person dog (me!) but loves my OH and son. 
She is also ball obsessed and quite partial to chicken!









Playing with my friend's 3 years old daughter, which would have been unthinkable a few years ago.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

my little dude daniel (AKA turd) 

he's chihuahua x dachshund


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sianrees1979 said:


> my little dude daniel (AKA turd)
> 
> he's chihuahua x dachshund


Oh I could just eat him up, he's just adorable :001_wub:


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Holly is our Cavalier X Papillon


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> Flynn is a German Wirehaired Pointer x Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer.
> 
> I dont know a great deal about SRHP's but have been told that his vocal prowess is courtesy of this breed. I think body shape wise, he also tends to favour the SRHP.
> 
> However, nobody ever guesses he is a cross and he has even had his conformation graded 'good' as a GWP!


I am in love!! :001_tt1:



Etienne said:


> We got him as a puppy at 3 months old JR from a rescue. We don't know how but when he was in the rescue he broke his left rear leg in two places and they amputated the leg. Doesn`t stop him playing /running/play fighting with other dogs


I love him even more if he's a tripod!! 



Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Sky..Hes a Sheltie-Pom cross and was an abuse case which we adopted when he was only 1..God love his start in life as he had cigarette burns and brused ribs.He is such a sweetheart but still to this days very nervus around men and anyone with a stick...He loves to cuddle and is so protective...


Oh, how sad  He's certainly looking a happy boy now :001_wub:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilly and Zipper
Maltese X and Shih Tzu X

Before a hair cut


After a hair cut


Poor Zipper has wonky legs and crooked teeth but we think he is gorgeous :001_wub:
Lilly may be small but on one hand she is bossy and adventurous and on the other needs to have her people with her as much as possible :001_tt1:


----------



## FloRidley (Oct 5, 2012)

Spyro (bearded collie/greyhound/saluki/whippet) Lovely baby- very sweet but not very clever.




Griffin (saluki/greyhound/whippet/collie)- been a poorly boy but very sweet and love him to pieces



Stryder (Bearded collie/greyhound/whippet). Very friendly. Very clever and very quick at flyball.


and in his most offensive pose yet

Group shots


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

cainsian said:


> Some lovely dogs on here but oh sixstar your blue is just gorgeous, such a sad start and what a long way he has come with you.
> 
> Max a Cane Corso cross DDB. Very athletic outdoors, big lazy lump indoors usually found under my feet.


:001_wub: Max is so handsome !!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

dogkrazy said:


> Holly is our Cavalier X Papillon


She's beautiful


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Bentley working cocker spaniel x miniature poodle


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Blue is a Neapolitan Mastiff x - his mum was full Neo, but dad is anyones guess, we think possibly Great Dane or some other type of Mastiff x, maybe a splattering of Lab in there somewhere - who knows!
> 
> He was an abuse case, rescued at seven months old after being found in a garden with his mum - it was thought his ''owners'' had abandoned the property and just left the dogs too. He had an ingrown collar, ulcers on both eyes and was absolutely covered in cigarette burns. His mum sadly had to be put to sleep a few days after arriving at the shelter, she had advanced kidney and liver cancer and was hugely aggressive.
> 
> ...


Wow he is an absolute stunner:thumbup1: :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh my look at bentley hes like a bigger blonder zelda!!

Zelda is another cocker cross but a show cocker with a miniature poodle.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo border collie x gsd


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I love these threads- Love looking at mongrels :thumbup1:

Millie is a Rottie X (Parentage unknown) 5 years old in May and 20kg.

We got her at ten months old from a family who couldn't cope with her.

She is mute like a rottie as in you go see what she is barking at if she barks  she chilled laid back just a pleasure to share life with.

Although she was obviously harder when she was younger. She hadn't worn a collar - been on a walk or been around the excitement of humans in the house  She was quite literally bouncing off the walls like a 8 week old pup but in a 10 months old body :shocked:


----------



## Bexx (Oct 26, 2013)

This is Sonny, a German Shepherd crossed with a Border Collie according to the nice people here 

With his tan markings I always thought Rottie or even Doberman lol

He's smart, friendly, loving, nosey as hell, a cheeky bugger and I'd even say a bit protective (he once nipped my arm while I was killing a spider, I'm petrified of them and it was huge and had fallen onto my mattress and I was repeatedly slamming a rolled up magazine on my bed full force and I think he just got a bit confused! XD )

He's 8 this month, we got him in February at around 10 weeks so estimated his birthday to be the end of November, look at his beard! 

Napping on my dressing gown keeping it warm for me


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> No crosses owned here although I did have a litter of Alaskan malamute x English springer spaniel that I always like to show off :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if many people mistake them for lab crosses?... they are lovely..

just shows that pups dont always turn out looking like the parents, and how people can get the wrong breeds when guessing what they are...

Some gorgeous cross breeds on here though :001_wub:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Okaaay!! You asked for it...

Milly, lurcher. Most likely a Whippet x Terrier






Max ... Errr Idunnoooo! Guesses welcome :


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Some beautiful dogs, added quite a few to my dog pinching list 

Angel is Chihuahua x Jack Russell, her Mam is Chihuahua x Jack Russell and her Dad is Chihuahua
When she was a baby :001_wub:








And now (she's 2 in 9 days)









Alfie is 4 and a half, he's Jack Russell x Yorkshire Terrier, he's very clever, a bit crazy and super loving


----------



## Morgan0885 (Apr 28, 2014)

Ruby! Husky cross staffy!
Incredibly intelligent yet with the obedience and goofiness of a staff, completely loyal and great social skills. LOVE HER!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

thunder the wonder dog

mastiff x boxer, ex bait dog, all cuddle monster


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and dogs


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Also missed this first time round-here is Misia-no idea of breeds-any guesses?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely pics, Arnie was so handsome


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My gorgeous girly :001_wub:










My gorgeous boy :001_wub:


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Morgan0885 said:


> Ruby! Husky cross staffy!
> Incredibly intelligent yet with the obedience and goofiness of a staff, completely loyal and great social skills. LOVE HER!


She is so adorable


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is Pumpkin! Her mum was a liver & white English springer and dad was a black lab. Everyone thinks she is a lab until I tell them otherwise 
The first pic is at 8, 11 and today at 17 weeks. I wouldn't recommend the cross for someone who likes a quiet, slow life  Her batteries never run out...


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

My tibetan terrier cross westie n lakeland


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Holly, what is in there? You tell me


----------



## AcornAntiques (Dec 1, 2011)

This is Ben, 11 this year so he's getting on a bit these days. 

Not sure what exactly he's crossed with, I like to say that he's just a Ben


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Robbie beagle collie X.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is a Hector 3/4 Cavalier 1/4 Bichon = 100% Pickle


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Seems to be a lot of resurrecting of old threads lately.  Everyone in DC ran out of things to talk about?  

All the dogs are looking gorgeous! :001_wub:

Hanwombat, Io is looking so mature and majestic in that pic. :001_wub:



polishrose said:


> Also missed this first time round-here is Misia-no idea of breeds-any guesses?


I think I can see a bit of border terrier in her. 

I know mine are only on the previous page, but I took these a couple days ago and just thought I'd show them off. 

Yes, that bed WAS freshly made. 


And I still giggle whenever I see this pic of Max:


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

This is Honey-Bee she is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Bichon Frise she gets her long scruffy coat from her poodle mother and her colours from her Cavalier dad


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Josie - Ridgeback x Shar pei

Loyal, Affectionate, Courageous ,Alert, Protective, Playful, intelligent,Suspicious


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Here is a Hector 3/4 Cavalier 1/4 Bichon = 100% Pickle


He's lovely! Looks pretty much all Cavalier. I would never have thought he was a cross :001_wub:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi - Westie X JR


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ooh, lovely to see my thread resurrected! Lovely pooches! :001_wub:

I get more dog broody by the day!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> He's lovely! Looks pretty much all Cavalier. I would never have thought he was a cross :001_wub:


Not many people do, even a supposed ex breeder told me I was being ridiculous when I said he was a cross, but he seems to have a slightly too long muzzle and he is very lean (at the moment) and his coat is a little candy floss like in places which I think is the Bichon trying to break out of him  his 3 litter mates all looked liked lisaslovelys' Honey Bee


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Not many people do, even a supposed ex breeder told me I was being ridiculous when I said he was a cross, but he seems to have a slightly too long muzzle and he is very lean (at the moment) and his coat is a little candy floss like in places which I think is the Bichon trying to break out of him  his 3 litter mates all looked liked lisaslovelys' Honey Bee


Yes his snout looks like a Bischon


----------



## triggerpuppy (Apr 7, 2014)

Trigger - half collie; quarter lab; quarter rottie


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

triggerpuppy said:


> Trigger - half collie; quarter lab; quarter rottie


That's a face that could melt the hardest heart


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Nooka, 1 year old rescue terrier x collie x shar pei (possibly lol)










Muffin, 16 year old border collie x sussex spaniel 










We also have some at the rescue who are interesting mixes:
Josie - Neapolitan Mastiff x, Max - Akita x, Tilly - mastiff x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

My little Chip Pug x with I don't know what , he is all Pug in temperament he loves his cuddles, is gobby barks at anything that moves, is soo friendly to everyone and everything and is very very stubborn but he is my life and I would not be without him


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> We also have some at the rescue who are interesting mixes:
> Josie - Neapolitan Mastiff x, Max - Akita x, Tilly - mastiff x


Aww, Josie is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

CKins said:


> Aww, Josie is GORGEOUS!


Isn't she!?!

We don't think she'll get any taller, but she's obviously going to fill out a bit as she's only about 18 months old.

Hopefully someone has a (very large) Josie sized hole in their life


----------

